# best puppy food?



## mandicane2216 (Apr 7, 2012)

hello i have been trying to find out what kind of puppy food would be best for my 4 month old pitbull mix i had rescued and i am new to having a dog. i have done endless googleing and havent found a straight forward answer. right now she is on iams smart puppy which i am fully against because of the horrible things they do for their research and it is not a great food to begin with. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, also anything wallet saving is a plus but obviously not a necessity


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

mandicane2216 said:


> hello i have been trying to find out what kind of puppy food would be best for my 4 month old pitbull mix i had rescued and i am new to having a dog. i have done endless googleing and havent found a straight forward answer. right now she is on iams smart puppy which i am fully against because of the horrible things they do for their research and it is not a great food to begin with. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, also anything wallet saving is a plus but obviously not a necessity


You don't need to use puppy food. Puppy food is a gimmick. Look for a food with 25 - 30% protein and 15% -20% fat that is rated "All Life Stages". Ones that come to mind that are easy to find but good would be Precise, Canidae Chicken & Rice, Fromm Gold Adult (it is rated ALS). Pro Plan ALS Chicken & Rice is also a very dependable diet, despite what the Dog Food Police will tell you. Trainers, handlers and breeders all over the world use it.

Ones not so easy to find are Annamaet (all are rated All Life Stages except Option the allergy formula), Dr. Tim's Kinesis or Pursuit, Red Paw 26 and Best Breed.


----------



## mandicane2216 (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks ill check it out


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I find this site very helpful.
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dry/5-star/

Taste of the Wild is quite popular. Acana, Orijen (awesome but expensive as heck), Wellness Core, EVO, and Canidae, also tend to get good reviews and are among the more common ones, but really anything on that list would be a good choice. I believe all are grain free (or have grain free formulas), no soy, no byproducts, no unnamed sources, etc.

If you're ever on a really tight budget I suggest Nature's Domain from Costco. 35 lbs for I think $25-30.

Oh and I stay far away from ProPlan because they've found pentobarbital in some of their formulas, the chemical used to euthanize pets. It's perfectly legal to use pets in pet food.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Sibe said:


> I find this site very helpful.
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dry/5-star/
> 
> Taste of the Wild is quite popular. Acana, Orijen (awesome but expensive as heck), Wellness Core, EVO, and Canidae, also tend to get good reviews and are among the more common ones, but really anything on that list would be a good choice. I believe all are grain free (or have grain free formulas), no soy, no byproducts, no unnamed sources, etc.
> ...


Yes all the show handlers, breeders and trialers that use Pro Plan are fools, but you know best.

OP, please stay away from all Champion products. The company's foods are troublesome for most dogs, the company has had major recalls including the death of cats in Australia. Also the company was just sold to a group with no experience in animal nutrition unless you count fertilizer as food. Also, the company misrepresents its products. Google the "The Cats Mother" and see what this women found. She had to obtain documents under The Freedom of Information Act to get at the truth.

OP, don't think you need to feed and expensive grain free food because someone on a forum thinks they are better, in fact, they are inferior diets for many dogs. 

Also, OP, The Dog Food Advisor is a dentist, yes a dentist, he has no background in animal nutrition but professes to be an "expert label reader". It is nothing but a way for the dentist to make money. He has never actually tested any of these foods, in fact has never even held any of the bags.

If you stick to brands where the owners have a background in competitive events you will be feeding the very best out there. 

No person on a forum knows how to feed a dog better than the people at Annamaet, Dr. Tim's & Redpaw. Hopefully you can find one of those fine foods.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

If you want to feed ProPlan, be my guest. Go for it.

I said the site was helpful, not a Bible. I feel it's a good list to start with, and once the OP finds one that they think sounds good they can do more research into it.


----------



## AKDogTrainer12 (Mar 10, 2012)

For Puppy food I would suggest Taste of the Wild Puppy and Wellness Puppy. If you want to go to an All Life Stages I suggest Canidae and Natural Balance. 
Good luck with your new puppy!!


----------



## mandicane2216 (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Luna'sOwner (Apr 11, 2012)

We are currently using Orijen... 80% meat, 20% roughage, and purely biologic food. It's pretty pricey, but we find it important to feed her a kibble with the closest natural content, and she likes it none the less.


----------



## dannimac (Feb 22, 2012)

Orijen and Acana are Champion brands-


----------

